# Tomoka morning (many pics)



## Brett

Launched at Tomoka State Park just past 8 this morning.
Out going tide, water was fairly clear (for Tomoka).










No waiting at the ramp, after launching eased over to the northwest shore to start casting.
Wife asked for a flounder for dinner, so I used a lure with hooks for a change... 
Poled and cast as I worked my way northeast along the shoreline, plenty of swirls to aim at.
Found cooperative fish in several places, but no flounder, only trout and reds.      ;D




















Always like to make a few casts at the deadfalls, never know what might be in the tangle











Others on the water were finding some decent fish also,
watched this fight from a distance, as I poled out and around their location.
Good thing the zoom lens was working when he held up the fish for me to admire.











Saw this old hull run back into one of the corners, as I poled past,
I had to check out the lines, more on this hull later.











Went up a mosquito creek with my paddle











and spooked an eagle as I was splashing by











Ran into these gents breaking in the new Ankona, that blue hull is sure easy to recognize at a distance











Fish were there, but by 10 the hard plastics I was using had lost their interest
so back to the ramp I went, where I learned a little history from the owner
of a 1964 Meyer's skiff. A classic, inshore, east Florida fishing hull.











A locally built plywood skiff, easily recognized by the old timers who fish East Central Florida.
This hull has been restored once, and the underside has been fiberglassed to repair the wear and tear
caused by many years of fishing.











13' 8" long and 54 inches wide with a sheer that transitions from 18 inches at the transom
to about 24" height at the bow. Floats extremely shallow and with the flat bottom,
skims along on top with that 2 smoke 15  Johnny-rude on the back











Carpeted forward casting deck, where the "fighting" chair sits










Under bench storage and a false floor, that on some hulls, was used to hide the catch
from the watchful eyes of the local Wildlife Officer.










I like the pull out tray under the starboard bench, very practical










Very worthwhile way to spend a morning, 
Playing with fish and talking about boats.
Don't get much better than that.


----------



## anytide

nice report....Brett
? =  were did you find the hooooks 
              -anytide


----------



## mark_gardner

no way?!?!!!? brett finally broke down and bought a pack of.....fish hooks  [smiley=1-whoops1.gif]  ;D


----------



## docgreen9

Hey Brett thanks for the photo. Took the wife out this morning for some reds. Had a great morning. Thanks for the info on the site. My wife found our pic on here this evening and it made her day even better.

I liked your little skiff. Is that hand made? Wooden?

Thanks again hope to see you out there again.


----------



## Brett

Happy to oblige Brian, glad the wife enjoyed it.
Yeah, it's a garage built skiff I use for fishing
and exploring the creeks along the ICW.
We'll run into each other again, see you on the water.

                                   


SBC, 'tide...I have 4 lures with hooks, but they all look new.
I don't use them very often, as it's more fun
watching the hookless spook jr pulling hang time
from repeated hits by frustrated trout and reds!

                                     ;D


----------



## CarlosNoe

Looks like my kind of trip thanks for the photos they are 100 percent great. I would love to visit that area. Are there any Gators, Croc, and do they come in to inspect, or take your fish....had this problem on my Kay. 
Is the area goodd for Kayaks', or would my Gheenoe best best...


----------



## Brett

Carlos, you'd have a blast in your kayak.
Lots of shallow water, miles of mosquito creeks
and I've spooked a few gators, but never had one
take a fish up here, like they did in the 'glades
or down Flamingo way. Plenty of places to launch along the ICW,
where once you've crossed it, you'll find yourself alone
in the marshes along the west side. You'd also enjoy
using your gheenoe to travel back upriver in comfort.
Great scenery and plenty of fish to be found. 

Here's a taste of the kayak fishing...
you might want to turn down your volume before starting.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oJPE9FqdAM[/media]


----------



## TomFL

Nice report Brett, hard to believe you remember how to cast lures! 

-T


----------



## tom_in_orl

Enjoyed the report [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## jeross

I love that Meyers! My old man got me started with old hulls like that in North Carolina and here in the Orlando area. Your photos and history are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gramps

Brett's fishing with hooks, on the weekend, and keeping fish? I think someone is having epoxy withdrawals... ;D

Good report & pictures as always. Thanks Brett!


----------



## pole_position

Nice Pics and post, glad to see someone having a great time on the water!


----------



## HaMm3r

My, my...slime on the Slipper with only Brett on board? Certainly a unique report and quite interesting. That eagle shot is fantastic and I really like all the skiff pics.


----------



## phishphood

Excellent trip Brett. I vote you in as good will ambassador to all things micro. ;D


----------



## Robert_Baltean

Cool vid. I get goose bumps when I see that top water explosion.


----------



## CarlosNoe

Thanks for the info. I love this site people here are very cool..... it on my hit list..


----------



## Eric_Greenstein

Great report!


----------

